# دارة شيلر ثلاثية الأبعاد مع كل مكونات الدارة



## م. رياض النجار (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا رسم لدارة التشيلر ثلاثية الأبعاد-طبعا دي شغلي- مرسومة بواسطة برنامج Autodesk Mechanical Desktop 2006 وعليه كل المكوناتولتكمل الفائدة هذا شرح بسيط عن هذه الدارة
طبعا يخرج الغاز من الضاغط إلى المكثف - ده مش مرسوم والخط باللون الأحمر-ويمر على مخمد اهتزازات-لون أصفر وذلك قبل دخول المكثف- ويخرج من المكثف وقد انخفض ضغطه ودرجة حرارته -الخط الرمادي- طبعا يكون في هذه المرحلة سائل وهنا يمر على filter drier -رمادي غامق- يحصل هنا عملية تنظيف للغاز السائل , ومن ثم إلى المبادل الحراري heat exchanger -لون ذهبي- وقبل دخوله للمبادل نأخذ منه خط فرعي Bybass وهو يمر على سلونويد فالف ومن ثم كاسف رطوبة moisture and liquid indicator وهذا يشير بتغير لونه على مستوى الرطوبة في الغاز ومن ثم صمام التمدد وأخيرا إلى المبادل الحراري بعد أن انخفض ضغطه وحرارته.
هنا على مخرج المبادل لدينا مخرجين: الأول للباي بس والذي يدخل إلى الضاغط بعد نسبة معينة من عملية الضغط وهو يسمى المقتصد وهو معروف بالترموديناميك بالتبريد على مرحلتين.
الثاني الخط الرئيسي يخرج ويمر على نفس المكونات التي سبق ذكرها سلونويد فالف ومن ثم كاسف رطوبة moisture and liquid indicator وهذا يشير بتغير لونه على مستوى الرطوبة في الغاز ومن ثم صمام التمدد وبعدها إلى مبادل حراري (غاز-ماء)ليعطي البرودة للماء وترتفع درجة حرارته ليعود إلى الضاغط مجددا -اللون الأزرق-
الملف في المرفقات وأي استفسار عن الدارة,,,, بالخدمة....
وكالعادة لاتنسوا الدعاء والتقييم​


----------



## aati badri (26 أكتوبر 2010)

هندسة 
لنتصفحه هل نحتاج للبرنامج اعلاه
شكرررا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> هندسة
> لنتصفحه هل نحتاج للبرنامج اعلاه
> شكرررا


 
أظن ذلك وعليك بالتجربة فهي خير برهان


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 أكتوبر 2010)

وهذه برينت سكرين لزيادة التشويق, وأظن أنه بيشتغل مع الأوتوكاد​


----------



## مستريورك (26 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## الانجينيير (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*اللهم اتيه فى الدنيا حسنه وفى الاخره حسنه وقه عذاب النار*

اللهم اتيه فى الدنيا حسنه وفى الاخره حسنه وقه عذاب النار


----------



## hamadalx (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أخى العزيز


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> هندسة
> لنتصفحه هل نحتاج للبرنامج اعلاه
> شكرررا


 خسارة ياريس إذا ماعندك البرنامج ده كت عاوز أشوف تقييمك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (28 أكتوبر 2010)

hamadalx قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير أخى العزيز


 
وخيرا جزاكم​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (9 نوفمبر 2010)

حمل ياهندسة


----------



## mech_mahmoud (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mech_mahmoud (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ومن ثم كاشف رطوبة moisture and liquid indicator وهذا يشير بتغير لونه على مستوى الرطوبة في الغاز

بارك الله فيك اخي رياض على هذا العمل الرائع

عندك فكره عن عمل هذا الجزء من الدائره من حيث الماده المستخدمه, .........الخ


​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الملف شغال عالأوتوكاد ... بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً كثيراً


----------



## أحمد زايد محمد (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السيد حلاوة (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز بشمهندس ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك ابداع


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mech_mahmoud قال:


> ومن ثم كاشف رطوبة moisture and liquid indicator وهذا يشير بتغير لونه على مستوى الرطوبة في الغاز​
> 
> بارك الله فيك اخي رياض على هذا العمل الرائع​
> عندك فكره عن عمل هذا الجزء من الدائره من حيث الماده المستخدمه, .........الخ​


 
وبك بارك الله وبالنسبة للمادة المستخدمة ما عندي فكرة عنها بس إذا لقيت شي اكيد ما رح خبيه


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السيد حلاوة قال:


> ممتاز بشمهندس ربنا يكرمك ويزيدك ابداع


 الله يسلمك ياريس


----------



## ahmadjet (20 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الدقيق
ودمتم باحسن حال..واعلى تقييم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ahmadjet قال:


> شكرا على المجهود الدقيق
> ودمتم باحسن حال..واعلى تقييم


 تسلم يا حبيب


----------



## سيف2007 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الثواب


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (28 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م المقطري (29 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## احمد عزالعرب (29 أكتوبر 2011)

اللوحة فتحت والبلان مش لاقيه


----------



## yosief soliman (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## wael nesim (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد الزناتى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## engkfa (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ... جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسلام عمار (14 أغسطس 2012)

اللهم اتيه فى الدنيا حسنه وفى الاخره حسنه وقه عذاب النار


----------



## younis najjar (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك







* _*لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله

*_


----------



## fuadmidya (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## hikal007 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

